# New WR



## masterofthebass (Nov 22, 2008)

Update from Westchester:

Rowe Hessler
52.27. 


Go Rowe


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 22, 2008)

About time.


----------



## joey (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice rowe!


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

For what puzzle?


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hint: Rowe Hessler achieved that time.


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 22, 2008)

jcuber said:


> For what puzzle?



3x3 BLD, it's really obvious.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 22, 2008)

Definitely about time. Took him long enough...
Congrats Rowe!


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 22, 2008)

Couldn't be happier for him. Congrats Rowe!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 22, 2008)

Woooo-Hooooooo!
Go Rowe!!!
man you totally deserve it 
can't WAIT for a video


----------



## pjk (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats man.


----------



## Erik (Nov 22, 2008)

Took you quite a while didn't it Rowe? 
Anyway welcome to the WR club  You deserved it like nobody else!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally! Nice solve! Ville will probably try to sub-Rowe again...


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol, go for a sub 50 next time!

Congrats!


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2008)

Well done, but... not even sub50? Both you and Ville can sub40 quite competently. It's about time we had a sub40 time in competition, Dene says.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > For what puzzle?
> ...



Sorry I just didn't know who he was. It could have been a really lucky 5x5 time or something like that.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 22, 2008)

Superb Rowe!
I cannot imagine somebody can do this within a minute. 
I myself never tried to solve bld!
Gus


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome time Rowe! You've worked really hard for it!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome Rowe! You deserved this, congrats!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

After dozens of "Go fast, don't care about DNF's" you finally went fast and didn't DNF 

Well done Rowe. The US is still in the lead for blindfolded WR's!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2008)

Go Rowe! I totally knew you could do it!

Don't forget, top BLDers, don't go too fast, if you improve the WR by a few seconds each time you can all get it once or twice


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 23, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Why would a 5x5 accomplishment be in the "Blindfold Cubing" section?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 23, 2008)

It was only a matter of time..


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Woooo-Hooooooo!
> Go Rowe!!!
> man you totally deserve it
> can't WAIT for a video



ummm about that...

I don't think there is one, but I could be mistaken


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! terrific Rowe finally got the WR. Congratz Rowe


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha, and Rowe doesn't even practice BLD...
Also, nobody got it in video.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 23, 2008)

sheesh, took him forever!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 23, 2008)

Rowe did a sub-Ville

lol


----------



## cubeRemi (Nov 23, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Haha, and Rowe doesn't even practice BLD...
> Also, nobody got it in video.



that made me cry...


----------



## Rama (Nov 23, 2008)

[Dutch]Hèhè! Eindelijk een WR voor Rowe![/Dutch]
Translation: Finally!

Congratulations Rowe!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

Good job Rowe, he really really really deserves it, after so many competitions. I really hoped he would get the WR for atleast some time. His times are a big reason I'm getting the times I get (inspiration).



Dene said:


> Well done, but... not even sub50? Both you and Ville can sub40 quite competently. It's about time we had a sub40 time in competition, Dene says.



Have some respect for sub40, it's really hard.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rama said:


> [Dutch]Hèhè! Eindelijk een WR voor Rowe![/Dutch]
> Translation: Finally!
> 
> Congratulations Rowe!



[german]Hehe! Endlich ein WR für Rowe![german]

Gratulation Rowe!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 23, 2008)

FINALLY! You deserve it!


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2008)

there is sadly no video that I am aware of. granted, we are certainly idiots for not taping every blind solve rowe does in competition. 

that being said, i was very happy to see it. this is a long time coming.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

I got 38.97 on the WR scramble :/


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I got 38.97 on the WR scramble :/



You are crazy! What was the scramble? and how did you get it?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kian said:


> granted, we are certainly idiots for not taping every blind solve rowe does in competition.



lol, that's pretty true. I was really looking forward to a video too...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I got 38.97 on the WR scramble :/
> ...



F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B' U R2 U B2 F2 L B' D2 F R
Got it from Ethan who has all(I think so) the scrambles.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I got 38.97 on the WR scramble :/



See? Now what did Dene say? Sub40  (Yes I know it is insanely hard, but you can clearly do it. Just like sub18 OH is insanely hard, but we know a few people can do it).


----------



## SparkZer00 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's too bad there's no video 

I guess rowe was the only one who got a success on that scramble at the comp?


----------



## wryyl (Nov 24, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B' U R2 U B2 F2 L B' D2 F R
> Got it from Ethan who has all(I think so) the scrambles.



1:39.96 on that scramble.



Anyway, congrats Rowe!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2008)

I know I'm late, but let me join in - Congratulations, Rowe! I agree with everyone else - I'm really happy you got a chance to hold this record - you totally deserved it.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 24, 2008)

SparkZer00 said:


> That's too bad there's no video
> 
> I guess rowe was the only one who got a success on that scramble at the comp?



I had 5 twisted corners on it.  I must have done a wrong CO alg.


----------

